# I wish I could speak French half as well as you speak



## Charlie Parker

La phrase complète est : "I wish I could speak French half as well as you speak English." Voici le contexte. J'ai rencontré quelqu'un qui avait déménagé du Québec. Maintenant il parle très bien anglais avec un léger accent. Je l'ai revu aujourd'hui et j'ai eu envie de lui dire la phrase que j'ai mise en en-tête. Voici quelques essais pour rendre cela en français :
_J'aimerais pouvoir parler le français à moitié aussi bien que vous parlez l'anglais._
_Je voudrais pouvoir parler français à moitié aussi bien que vous..._
_Je souhaite..._
Je sèche complètement. J'ai deux problèmes de traduction ici : "I wish" et "half as well as" Quelqu'un peut-il me donner quelques idées. Merci d'avance.


----------



## berrac

"J'aimerais parler le français à moitié aussi bien que vous parlez l'anglais", but I guess we would put it somewhat differently. The most obvious way would be "J'aimerais parler le français aussi bien que tu parles l'anglais, mais j'en suis loin!", but I hope others will be more inspired than I am.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci berrac. Ou bien : "En français je suis à la moitié de ton niveau en anglais." Je manque d'inspiration moi aussi.


----------



## berrac

"J'aimerais atteindre en français la moitié du niveau que tu as atteint en anglais"... still very unnatural. Help, someone!


----------



## doinel

Je crois qu'il va falloir faire sans half et que la proposition de Berrac est la plus authentique


----------



## enoo

« J'aimerais arriver en français à la moitié de ton niveau en anglais » ? That's a little bit more "natural", but I still prefer Berrac' suggestion, « J'aimerais parler le français aussi bien que tu parles l'anglais, mais j'en suis loin ! »


----------



## doinel

En exagérant un peu : Mon  français n'arrive pas, hélas ( I wish) à la cheville de ton anglais.


----------



## berrac

doinel said:


> En exagérant un peu : Mon  français n'arrive pas, hélas ( I wish) à la cheville de ton anglais.



Si seulement mon français arrivait à la cheville de ton anglais!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci doinel et enoo. Je crois moi aussi que cette phrase de berrac est la plus naturelle. Je vais ouvrir un autre fil sur une phrase semblable.


----------



## doinel

Merci Berrac, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à ' caser' half dans la phrase.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Wow! Merci doinel et berrac.


----------



## Bobbum

Just a shot in the dark: _J'aimerez parler français mi-bien que vous ne parlez anglais._


----------



## berrac

Well, that was quite... in the dark! No, _mi-bien_ won't do at all. ;-)


----------



## Charlie Parker

I wondered about that. Merci quand même Bobbum.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

J'aime bien la solution de doinel. 

Autres idées :
- _Ton anglais est nettement/deux fois meilleur que mon français._
_- Tu parles deux fois mieux l'anglais que (ne) je parle le français._
_- J'aimerais bien que mon français soit à moitié aussi bon que ton anglais._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pourquoi  pas une tournure un peu plus idiomatique. Certes les anglophones ont des moitiés mais nous avons des huitièmes :

J'aimerais que mon français vaille/atteigne le quart de la moitié de ton anglais !

A ton âge, si j'avais fait le quart de la moitié de ce que tu as fais, qu'est-ce que j'aurais pris ! Ça se dit également au Québec ce genre de chose ?


----------



## D.Ya

Lacuzon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourquoi  pas une tournure un peu plus idiomatique. Certes les anglophones ont des moitiés mais nous avons des huitièmes :
> 
> J'aimerais que mon français vaille le quart de la moitié de ton anglais !
> 
> A ton âge, si j'avais fait le quart de la moitié de ce que tu as fais, qu'est-ce que j'aurais pris ! Ça se dit également au Québec ce genre de chose ?


C'est exactement ce que j'allais dire !!! 

D'ailleurs en lisant Charlie, je me dis spontanément que "mon anglais ne vaut pas le 1/4 de son français".


----------



## Cardinasty

"Ton anglais vaut 2 fois mon français"
"Ton anglais est 2 fois meilleur que mon français"
"J'aimerai parler français comme tu parles anglais"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

"(ah !) si seulement mon français pouvait être moitié moins bon que ton anglais"
ou "j'aimerais que mon français soit seulement moitié moins bon que ton anglais".

(je cherche encore... et pour moi ce serait mon anglais moitié moins bon que ton français...)


----------



## Cardinasty

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> "(ah !) si seulement mon français pouvait être moitié moins bon que ton anglais"
> ou "*j'aimerais que mon français soit seulement moitié moins bon que ton anglais*".
> 
> (je cherche encore... et pour moi ce serait mon anglais moitié moins bon que ton français...)




Celle-ci me semble pas mal, même si ca sonne un peu étrange de vouloir quelque chose "moins bon".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Je n'aurais pas pu imaginer une telle richesse d'idées quand j'ai posé cette question.


----------



## Lacuzon

En tout cas, j'aimerais écrire aussi bien anglais que vous le faites en français


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> J'aimerais que mon français vaille/atteigne le quart de la moitié de ton anglais ![...]Ça se dit également au Québec ce genre de chose ?


 Tout à fait. Sauf que là...  Charlie sous-estimerais de beaucoup sa maîtrise du français.


----------



## demon001

I think Cardinasty's translation is the best overall. 
C'est, a mon avis, la traduction la plus française.

"Ton anglais est deux fois meilleur que mon français"


----------



## Nicomon

demon001 said:


> I think Cardinasty's translation is the best overall.
> C'est, a mon avis, la traduction la plus française.
> 
> "Ton anglais est deux fois meilleur que mon français"


 Je revendique mes droits! Je l'ai suggéré avant Cardinasty.  (voir le #15 - je donnais l'option entre nettement ou deux fois meilleur)


*Edit :* Cela dit, je crois qu'il y a dans ce fil d'autres excellentes solutions...  
*Edit 2 :* This (albeit childish) post was meant as a joke.  I'm happy to see that this solution would work on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Après mûre réflexion, pourquoi pas : 

J'aimerais que mon français vaille ne serait-ce que la moitié de ton anglais
?


----------



## joEmon

yo
j'arrive un peu après la bataille ... mais enfin vieux motard ...

*ah si seulement je pouvais parler français comme tu parles anglais ! moitié moins bien même ce serait bien !*


----------



## Cardinasty

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Après mûre réflexion, pourquoi pas :
> 
> J'aimerais que mon français vaille ne serait-ce que la moitié de ton anglais
> ?



Celle-ci serait la plus proche et la plus censée !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Si seulement je pouvais atteindre ne serait-ce que la moitié de ton niveau de français en anglais... (soupir ! )


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine. C'est très gentil de ta part, mais tu exagères. Je cherche mes mots jusqu'à un tel point que je balbutie presque.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Karine. C'est très gentil de ta part, mais tu exagères. Je cherche mes mots jusqu'à un tel point que je balbutie presque.


Euh... c'était surtout une proposition de traduction ! 
(je vois que j'ai dû être inspirée par celle de Lacuzon d'ailleurs...)


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> J'aimerais que mon français vaille ne serait-ce que la moitié de ton anglais?


 Ou pour les personnes allergiques au subjonctif : _Si mon français valait ne serait-ce que la moitié de ton anglais, je serais déjà content! _

Cela dit, une traduction quasi littérale (déjà suggérée) ne me choque pas.

_- J'aimerais bien parler français à moitié aussi bien que tu parles l'anglais._
_- Si mon français était (ne serait-ce qu')à moitié bon comme ton anglais, je serais déjà content._

Mais ce qui m'est venu spontanément - comme je l'ai écrit dès le début - c'est d'inverser, soit l'équivalent de : _Your English is twice as good as my French._


----------

